# How to choose binoculars for my work?



## smile (Jul 22, 2010)

I am a meter reader for a company and need some advice from  you all. i want to buy some bino for my work.not too pay much but must can use. some times the meters are far but need the best bino so i can see them as closes passible. thanks  
here the two  binoculars for choose,Eyeskey and Barska,can somebody give some advice.thanks.
Binoculars,Zoom binoculars,eyeskey technology
Barska 8x30 WP Floatmaster Binoculars | OZScopes
Eyeskey seem very cool,but i love Barska too, so i have no idea,please help me.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 22, 2010)

smile said:


> I am a meter reader for a company and need some advice from  you all. i want to buy some bino for my work.not too pay much but must can use. some times the meters are far but need the best bino so i can see them as closes passible. thanks
> here the two  binoculars for choose,Eyeskey and Barska,can somebody give some advice.thanks.
> Binoculars,Zoom binoculars,eyeskey technology
> Barska 8x30 WP Floatmaster Binoculars | OZScopes
> Eyeskey seem very cool,but i love Barska too, so i have no idea,please help me.



How much? Nikon makes good reasonable binoculars.


----------



## icassell (Jul 22, 2010)

You might post this question on a birding forum such as:

Binoculars - BirdForum


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd think that you would be better off with a spotting scope and a mono-pod.

Or a DSLR with a x-300mm lens.  Take a shot and chimp the image (you can also enlarge the image on the camera's LCD- works for car tags too)


----------



## Pgeobc (Jul 25, 2010)

The most obvious answer is that one must not purchase binoculars without looking through them, or at least ones of the same model.

Given that, I have great luck with Nikon, but Leitz and Zeiss make good binoculars, too, and their optical quality is extraordinary.


----------

